# Pepperdog



## pepperdog (Mar 8, 2009)

I lost my sweet baby pepperdog on Valentines day. She went peacefully and was 5 years old. She is truly missed by her family.:cry1:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

awh... im sorry...
at least it was in a day filledw ith love.
as she must of got for her 5yrs of life


----------



## pepperdog (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you. No one could have loved her more. We had a wonderful life together. It is amazing how close we get to these furry littlle animals. She was part of our family. I look forward to taking care of my next baby rabbit but will always keep Pepper in my heart.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

i have lost little ones aswell


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Pepperdog.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet One.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is always amazes me how attached we do get to them and how much love they give. How much personality they have and how these small little furry animals get so much control over us that we become their helpless bunny slaves.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 8, 2009)

ray: Thinking of you!


----------



## JimD (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry.. 

.. binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2009)

we're so sorry that you lost your little fur baby. It's never easy to lose one. We had Commander Bun-Bun for six years, and when she went downhill and then passed, it hit us like a ton of bricks. There isn't a day that goes by that we don't talk about our five pound pit-bull--she was a dominant, and would let us know we were in her house. What can we say--the memories are good.


----------



## pepperdog (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks to all


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm very sorry aboutPepperdog.  Losing a pet is a hard thing to go through.
Binky free at the bridge little girl. :rainbow:
((HUGS))


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 20, 2009)

so sorry for you....ray:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sorry that you lost Pepperdog. 
Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she had a wonderful 5 years with you and knew she was well loved. Binky free, Pepperdog.


----------



## anneq (Mar 25, 2009)

So sorry for your loss - over the bridge you go now, little one.
I am so happy though that you were able to give her the love and care she deserved.

/hugs


----------

